# 2019 Florida Skiff Challenge



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here we go. They still won't let me in.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

The more the merrier!. What's the reasoning?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

firecat1981 said:


> Here we go. They still won't let me in.


You got my vote.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Here we go again...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

You can be microskiff.com sponsored. We can all kick in to set you up with any safety/ navigation equipment need. Ill kick in to see you race!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol. I actually emailed them 2 years ago. I was going to see about getting sponsored by Bateau.com since I'm building one of their boats. They rejected me, saying you have to be a full time boat builder with a decent output each year. Then I see they amended the rules to be more in line with that. 

If you ask me it will get boring quick with just the same 2-3 boat builders each year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2019)

Define decent amount of production lol!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

George? Hal? Still waiting on my Chittum raffle ticket!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> Lol. I actually emailed them 2 years ago. I was going to see about getting sponsored by Bateau.com since I'm building one of their boats. They rejected me, saying you have to be a full time boat builder with a decent output each year. Then I see they amended the rules to be more in line with that.
> 
> If you ask me it will get boring quick with just the same 2-3 boat builders each year.


SeaPro appears to be in it this year


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Burn gas to save the environment challenge, version 3.0 


Only big name builders can adverti... I mean participate.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Boatbrains said:


> Define decent amount of production lol!


I'd guess atleast 40 boats a year. It's really about who they want to let it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

jimsmicro said:


> Burn gas to save the environment challenge, version 3.0
> 
> 
> Only big name builders can adverti... I mean participate.


I was surprised they let panga marine in before.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Wonder if Maverick is entering this year.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I'd love to see more teams enter, but it's interesting as it is.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hopefully they can speed thru some more no wake zones again this year. I hear they're adding extra points for hitting manatees this race.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Hopefully they can speed thru some more no wake zones again this year. I hear they're adding extra points for hitting manatees this race.


If you hit one good you don’t even need the filet knife. They can go straight on the grill! 

Steve - I hope Maverick enters an S! Call them and find out! They might tell you!

I also saw where this is the first year they are allowing boat manufacturers from outside Florida to enter the race.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So..... Sea Pro just entered a bay boat? Wtf?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> So..... Sea Pro just entered a bay boat? Wtf?


Just looked it up -- they call it their "172 Bay Skiff" but it's not that different from Panga entering. Plus, they are still limited by a 70hp. I personally think the boat will be underpowered and won't do as well as a lighter/narrower boat, but who knows.

If I were to build a boat for this, it would be a fairly narrow self-bailing skiff with a decent amount of deadrise and a little bit of height to the bow, with a nice big fuel tank. And one of those fancy shock-ride seats


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I hear they're adding extra points for *hitting manatees *this race.


Won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I did see the HB boat when I dropped off mine for some glass work. It looked really good considering the beating it took for that trip. I don't remember seeing any stress crack in the transom. I can't imagine the beating that boat or operators took.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

bryson said:


> Just looked it up -- they call it their "172 Bay Skiff" but it's not that different from Panga entering. Plus, they are still limited by a 70hp. I personally think the boat will be underpowered and won't do as well as a lighter/narrower boat, but who knows.
> 
> If I were to build a boat for this, it would be a fairly narrow self-bailing skiff with a decent amount of deadrise and a little bit of height to the bow, with a nice big fuel tank. And one of those fancy shock-ride seats


I almost bought a sea pro 172
Ended up getting a 208
The 172 is a crap load wider than the other boats , the one I tried out had a 90 Suzuki on it, but it should do ok with a 70
It's gonna weigh a lot more than the other boats too


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

jonterr said:


> I almost bought a sea pro 172
> Ended up getting a 208
> The 172 is a crap load wider than the other boats , the one I tried out had a 90 Suzuki on it, but it should do ok with a 70
> It's gonna weigh a lot more than the other boats too


It depends if they use a stock boat. Both Chittum and Hells Bay built "special" boats for this in the past, not sure about YF. As far as I know the panga was the only truly stock hull, as it was a used trade in, but got taken out with damage.

If Sea Pro builds a purpose built hull for this then they may not be at a big disadvantage. Remember how the teams needed to slow down and abandon the plan to cut across the gulf because of the weather last year. The Sea Pro might be better at punching through and running more direct routes. Who knows.

I posted a response on their FB feed. I'm a bit sour on this, yes.

"By litteral definition a 30ft center console can be a skiff then, as it's a small boat compared to a cruise ship. If they are going to include boats like that and really want to bring awareness, they should open it up to anyone wanting to do it and grow the event. What benefit do you get by cutting out eager participants, in favor of only factory teams? It doesn't work well as proven in other motorsports. The way they have done it, and continue to, does nothing for awareness, it's all about advertising. The only ones paying attention are the ones who are already aware of the issues. And yes I tried to sign up 2 years ago and was denied."


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

If you guys want your own event there's nothing stopping you. You could even schedule it during the same time frame and there's nothing these dudes could do to stop you. You could allow bay boats, center consoles, poling skiffs, canoes, hang gliders, bicycles, whatever you wanted. You could have an unlimited horsepower division to see who could blast around the whole state first. I guess that would basically just be an offshore racing event. But then again there's not a whole lot different about an offshore racing event than this skiff challenge other than the fact that the offshore guys aren't doing it because they claim to care about the environment. You could even do a super skiff challenge where you don't allow more than a 6 horsepower kicker on a flat back canoe. Now that would be a real challenge. Even better, you could make it a requirement to weigh in a redfish at the end of the tournament in order to win.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes yes, every year guys say just set it up yourself, or just go do it on your own. That's just not the point. The concept of the annual event is cool, it has just morphed into something that's not so. You are right there is not much different here from offshore races besides the boat size, and there are plenty of big boat events already around the state. 

Part of my annoyance is the environment tie in. Call it what it is.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah the environmental tie has always been a thorn in my craw about it too.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jimsmicro said:


> Yeah the environmental tie has always been a thorn in my craw about it too.


They outta do 10 miles of 3" grass flats
That would narrow the field to 10 or 12 boats


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

jonterr said:


> They outta do 10 miles of 3" grass flats
> That would narrow the field to 10 or 12 boats


I think they call those no motor zones.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

They just are afraid if they let outsiders in, someone is bound to bring a Hobie power skiff!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2019)

Let’s set one up for hobby builders and small time production builders that produce say... < $20,000 skiffs! No special/purpose built hulls allowed. Must be run what you build for daily use or production run hulls for the production builder. Keep entry fee as small as we can, get the local news stations involved, spread environmental awareness, HAVE FUN!!! I may know some folks that could help us with getting the word out. Might even know some that would run support vehicles/boats!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

fjmaverick said:


> I think they call those no motor zones.


Exactly... contestants should have to pole 10 miles or more as part of the "challenge". For recreational anglers, on a given day, poling quickly on and off flats can save all of or more than the time lost by having less power than go-fast skiffs. 

Fuel consumption and range should be part of the deal, allowing for fuel stops at the discretion of each team. To make it fair, fuel capacity should be limited to a maximum of say 25-30 gallons.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Stevie said:


> Exactly... contestants should have to pole 10 miles or more as part of the "challenge". For recreational anglers, on a given day, poling quickly on and off flats can save all of or more than the time lost by having less power than go-fast skiffs.
> 
> Fuel consumption and range should be part of the deal, allowing for fuel stops at the discretion of each team. To make it fair, fuel capacity should be limited to a maximum of say 25-30 gallons.


I believe they are limited to 22 gallons


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Godzuki86 said:


> I believe they are limited to 22 gallons


Could you imagine the big dogs letting just anybody in, and some ******** wins with a home made boat?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Could you imagine the big dogs letting just anybody in, and some ******** wins with a home made boat?


I laughed when I read this. We had a friend of the family from Louisiana when I was growing up. Didn’t understand a word he said and ******* was his nickname. I’m pretty sure that was the first cuss word I was allowed to say and only in that context.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

View attachment 59696
View attachment 59696














Liability, look at Sidney Hobart race 1998


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Fuel consumption and range should be part of the deal, allowing for fuel stops at the discretion of each team. To make it fair, fuel capacity should be limited to a maximum of say 25-30 gallons.


I think it should be limited to stock fuel tanks; no external fuel. On that note, I'd love to see Egret enter a 167 but that will never happen.


----------



## bowersmw (Mar 3, 2011)

Half Shell said:


> I think it should be limited to stock fuel tanks; no external fuel. On that note, I'd love to see Egret enter a 167 but that will never happen.


It's a phenomenal hull shape but with that front deck horizontal vented fuel fill it would only take a few waves over the bow and the engine would be choking on saltwater. I would LOVE to see Egret enter more than anybody.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

jonterr said:


> Could you imagine the big dogs letting just anybody in, and some ******** wins with a home made boat?


We probably would because we've been building boats much longer. But it would be made from aluminum.

Metal Shark
https://www.metalsharkboats.com

Breaux Brothers
http://www.breauxboats.net/home.html

Gatortail and Prodrive are also made in Iberia Parish.

http://gator-tail.com/boats/
https://prodriveoutboards.com/outboard-boats/hunting-fishing-boats/

and some badass airboats too
http://marksairboats.com

I'm thinking about changing my avatar.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Somewhere, someone is working on ******* Fly Fisherman stickers right now


----------



## Mckee (Jan 10, 2019)

This event was designed to allow FLORIDA boat builders, (not garage mechanics) to show their wares to the public. SKIFFS! Why try to turn this into anything else? Just a nice idea for Florida skiffs! Not the soap box derby for a backyard weekend boat builders. Stop whining and enjoy the simpler things in life.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mckee said:


> This event was designed to allow FLORIDA boat builders, (not garage mechanics) to show their wares to the public. SKIFFS! Why try to turn this into anything else? Just a nice idea for Florida skiffs! Not the soap box derby for a backyard weekend boat builders. Stop whining and enjoy the simpler things in life.


That last sentence cracks me up.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

A soapbox derby for backyard weekend boatbuilders seems fun though. Unrelated but, also wasn't HB hull #1 built in somebody's back yard?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> A soapbox derby for backyard weekend boatbuilders seems fun though. Unrelated but, also wasn't HB hull #1 built in somebody's back yard?


The real backyard soapbox derby of small boating
http://www.duckworksmagazine.com/12/projects/ecpdr2/index.html
https://www.pdracer.com/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mckee said:


> This event was designed to allow FLORIDA boat builders, (not garage mechanics) to show their wares to the public. SKIFFS! Why try to turn this into anything else? Just a nice idea for Florida skiffs! Not the soap box derby for a backyard weekend boat builders. Stop whining and enjoy the simpler things in life.


Actually I don't think that's right at all. Never has it been advertised or suggested, by them that this is about the skiffs themselves, that's our assertion. It was originally done as a challenge, and magazine article. If memory serves it went from around ft myers, across florida bay, and to the Stuart area. Then someone expanded upon it and it was open to any florida team that wanted to complete the challenge. After that they changed it to a florida manufacturers challenge, which by the way is now open to teams outside of florida so that's out the window. It's not open to any builder though, only ones that produce a certain number of hulls a year, but they won't tell you how many. This gives them leverage to oick and choose. All this in the name of the environment, while doing more damage to it.

Edit: outside of the obvious gripes, yes I still think it's a cool idea, and somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

KeyWest boats have entered the chat!


----------

